# Royflex 1



## TuxXtreme (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

Just wanted to ask how good is a Royflex 1, I recently acquiered one as a gift...

Sorry for no photos of it


----------



## Buckster (Oct 18, 2009)

TuxXtreme said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to ask how good is a Royflex 1, I recently acquiered one as a gift...
> 
> Sorry for no photos of it


Run some film through that TLR and find out!    Be sure to post results here!  :thumbup:


----------



## TuxXtreme (Oct 18, 2009)

Buckster said:


> TuxXtreme said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...



Yeah I guess 

I used the built-in adapter, so now I can use 35mm film (It's impossible to find 6x6 near...)


----------



## Buckster (Oct 18, 2009)

TuxXtreme said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > TuxXtreme said:
> ...


It's 120.  a 6x6 TLR is a medium format camera and takes 120 film.  It's readily available, and much bigger and better than 35mm.


----------



## TuxXtreme (Oct 18, 2009)

Buckster said:


> It's 120.  a 6x6 TLR is a medium format camera and takes 120 film.  It's readily available, and much bigger and better than 35mm.



Sorry  That's what I meant but my brain wasn't connected with my hands... But I'll check on it again


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 22, 2009)

TuxXtreme said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to ask how good is a Royflex 1, I recently acquiered one as a gift...
> 
> Sorry for no photos of it



*This* should give us the rest an idea about how your Royflex looks like.


----------

